# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Pre-ordering the Micro3d?

## JacobysOne

Has anyone here preordered the M3D printer post-KS?  I'm curious to what the delivery time will be for those of us that pre-order it now.  What always worries me is that I'll pre-order it and then find out I won't get it for a year, and then in a year there will be a printer that can do 3 times as much for 1/2 the price.

----------


## palawanisland

delivery depend on batch of pledge. delivery as early as aug-oct 2014 early bird. 
bulk are on nov 2014 to feb 2015 (2500 per month max order) i think its achievable.

----------


## Mac The Knife

I preordered one this past Thursday, and was told to expect it delivered in April,,,, I hope they mean April of this year!

----------


## chadmart

I pre-ordered mine 2/25/15 and it stated an expected ship date op April. However, based on the last KS update they released, I'm not expecting it until May.

----------


## verndawg23

I ordered mine at the end of October. In January they thought it sould ship end of March. I didn't know that I could have bought through the KS site and had it by now. The longer we wait, the better chance we have of having a  machine that works as promised. I'm hoping to see my shipment email in the next few weeks.

----------


## RedBMaster

They seem to be shipping about 50 printers a day, so I'd expect delivery in about 60-90 days atm.

----------


## curious aardvark

> and then in a year there will be a printer that can do 3 times as much for 1/2 the price.


Weeelllll, not sure if it'll be ready in a year, But:  http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...179-3D-Printer
does kind of fit the bill. 

The short answer is - yes. 
The micro output is still looking fairly ropey, so hopefully time you spend waiting will result in a better machine.

----------


## Duck

60-90 days?  Try 6-9 months.  They still have 9000 kickstarter orders to fulfill before they even touch the online stuff.

----------


## ericwongyellow

Just ordered one on May, seems it can be delivered on June!  :Confused:

----------


## chadmart

The website says all orders have been built and that they are shipping a few hundred per day. All US pre-orders should ship by 5/30. International by 6/7.

----------


## ericwongyellow

Good news from website: Existing orders are shipping now between June 1st and June 5th.
 :Wink:

----------


## ericwongyellow

Too bad that I have not got my M3D printer yet!!!   :Mad: 
Maybe due to Silver Color not enough stock?!

Anybody received printer from April order???

----------

